# More/Better Pittsburgh to Cleveland Service?



## Philly Amtrak Fan (Jun 27, 2016)

http://www.post-gazette.com/opinion/letters/2016/06/26/Pittsburgh-and-Cleveland-should-be-linked-by-better-passenger-rail/stories/201606260157

The problem is Ohio doesn't want to fund any trains and Pennsylvania is looking east rather than west. Once again, damn 750 mile rule.

In reality, Pittsburgh probably should be linked with all three of the big 3-C cities but the only tracks in reasonable condition (according to AU) is to Cleveland.

If anyone lives in the Pittsburgh area, WPPR is having a meeting tonight (June 27).


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Jun 28, 2016)

They didn't seem to put forth much effort prior to the 750 mile rule so is this an example of too little, too late?


----------



## Anderson (Jun 28, 2016)

Not to mention...what is the condition of the tracks west of PGH? PGH-Cleveland isn't bad, but IIRC PGH-Columbus/Cincinnati isn't in great shape.

Edit: To be fair, the ex-B&O is in fine shape from Willard/Fostoria west (I got to tour said route a few weeks back when the Cap/LSL got detoured), but there's also _nothing_ on that line in terms of ridership (this was something which caused the B&O problems back when they were still running LD trains in their own right). Of not-presently-covered routes, PGH-CIN would probably be most worth pursuing since it would open up the possibility of a "direct" NYP-STL train (as opposed to the Cardinal's horridly roundabout routing down through VA/WV)...

...and of course, IMHO anything substantial on this front would probably have a base train or two that was NEC-Midwest and thus safe from the 750 mile rule.


----------

